# drywall ceiling hole repair



## billyg (Jan 17, 2008)

I have several 4 to 6 inch diameter holes (from moving light fixtures around) in my ceiling.
I've read in various online sites of the several ways that people like to repair holes of this size.
What method do you experts out there like to use to achieve a perfect repair that will not be noticed by most with untrained eyes?
Thanks.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Slip a strip of scrap wood or plywood up into the hole and insert it so it covers the hole and overlaps the sides. You can run a couple drywall screws into the rock on either side of the hole to secure the wood. The wood will act as a good backer to secure a new piece of sheetrock in the hole. 

Use a knife to cut a small bevel in the sheetrock in the existing ceiling rock and the patch piece. The bevel will help you hide the butt seam easier. Mud, tape, sand, and paint. If you have to match texture, that's a whole other subject!


----------



## Handyman Jim Noonan (May 8, 2008)

Sometimes when I do this type of repair, I use a small carpenter's square to square off the hole. If there is a round or irregular shaped hole ,I will take my pencil and mark off a square or rectangle. Now, taking my utility knife I remove only as much material as needed to square off the hole. After doing that,I can get a good measurement for the patch to be cut from a piece of sheetrock.

From that point,do exactly what thekctermite has suggested in his post.

http://www.handymanjimnoonan.com


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

If you cut the patch first, trace it around the hole and then cut around the hole it always fits perfectly.


----------



## billyg (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks guys for the good advice..What all of you suggested seems to be the way to go.. I have one alternate idea, however, I'd like to throw your way and see what you think.....
After inserting and screwing in the piece of wood to completely cover the hole, what about just layering drywall compound (allowing each layer to dry 24 hours) into the hole until the hole is filled-up.--Then simply sand flush? No taping and feathering-out to do...???
Thanks again.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

It will shrink and crack. Will also crack all the way around the perimeter.


----------

